# Can you put koi



## kacie5288 (Dec 3, 2006)

i have a 29 gal tank and we are looking for some room temp fish and we saw some pretty koi but could i keep 2 of them in a tank together


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Definately not. Koi get veeeery big. Much too big for tht small tank. You couldnt even have one. For that size tank your maximum size limit would be 6".


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

I've kept the ones that were culled and sold as feeders in 20 long (they were two inches or so). Now if they were larger then no.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2006)

You need a pond for koi. Unless you have a huge tank (i mean enormous) or a large pond, look into some facy goldfish as an alternative.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

mr.dark-saint said:


> I've kept the ones that were culled and sold as feeders in 20 long (they were two inches or so). Now if they were larger then no.


Those are comets, which get about 6" i beleive. Koi are different and can get in excess of 15".


----------



## Sable (Nov 6, 2006)

mr.dark-saint said:


> I've kept the ones that were culled and sold as feeders in 20 long (they were two inches or so). Now if they were larger then no.


It's important to note here that even though fish are two inches in the pet store, they WILL get bigger - in the case of koi and many other goldfish, MUCH bigger. (I'm sure Mr. Dark-Saint knows this; I'm just informing our self-professed newbie.)

I believe comets get to be much larger than 6" - on another forum, I saw a hobbyist's pictures of her 6-year-old comets... they were an average of 10".


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2006)

comets can get to be 12 inches. I have a comet in my pond around 9/10 inches and i dont believe he's done growing.


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

Gourami Swami said:


> Those are comets, which get about 6" i beleive. Koi are different and can get in excess of 15".


I know the difference between a Comet and a Koi. You may not know this so I'll clue you in (then again I'll be wasting my time:chair: ). Just look in the feeder tanks during the summer months for the longer and slimmer goldfish with whiskers which are baby Koi .


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

well you may not know this, but a 20 is nowhere near big enough for a koi. They need tanks of a few hundred gallons, or more commonly, a pond.


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2005)

I lived in Japan whn I was younger (my dad was in the Navy), and I can tell you that well-cared-for Koi in a pond can get to be around 3 feet or so. I was told that the really big ones were 30 years old. One place I went to had a pond they established back in the '70s, and they had quite a few of the original Koi, and they added a few more every year, so they had a nice variety of sizes.


----------



## Sable (Nov 6, 2006)

mr.dark-saint said:


> I know the difference between a Comet and a Koi. You may not know this so I'll clue you in (then again I'll be wasting my time:chair: ). Just look in the feeder tanks during the summer months for the longer and slimmer goldfish with whiskers which are baby Koi .


I have never heard of koi being sold as feeders. They're too profitable as 2-4 inchers to sell for 25 cents apiece. But in any case, Gourami is right; either species gets huge and your tank is not big enough for even one of either specimen.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I have seen koi sold as feeders. They are culls, basically they rather get 10cents off of a koi that they were going to kill. And I've also seen 3 foot koi, and 14 inch comets. Also, I think Mr. Dark Saint knows that a 20 wouldn't be a long term arrangement for these fish.


----------

